
Ask HN: How do you capture/keep your ideas? - cucho
I&#x27;m thinking of tackling these two problems:<p>(1) Ideas happen anywhere, anytime (running, in the shower, driving, etc). How to capture these ideas before they vanish?<p>(2) I use notebooks, but once I write down an idea chances are that I will never see it again. I have a box full of notebooks collecting dust.<p>I want to know how do you capture&#x2F;keep your ideas (notebook, an app, eidetic memory, napkins, mails to yourself), what do you like&#x2F;dislike about your current way, and what have you tried and didn&#x27;t work&#x2F;stick.
======
sh87
Been trying a variation of Noguchi's system described here :
[http://www.literatureandlatte.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=1592...](http://www.literatureandlatte.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=15926#p15926)

~~~
cucho
Nice. Do you use the variation described in the linked post, or did you do a
variation of your own? (If so, please can you explain it?)

